# Move drive to other tivo?



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I have a quick dumb newbie question. One of my SD-DVR40's (that I upgraded with a 250gb drive) has a busted s-video connector. I have a perfectly good Samsung 4040 sitting here, but it has the original drive installed. If I move the drive from the Hughes to the Samsung, can I do a C&D and retain everything like season passes, hacks, TWP, etc? I don't care about the recordings on the Hughes (and I can move them via MRV to a 3rd unit anyway.)

Will this work between brands, or must I use another Hughes box to move to?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

No. The SD-DVR40 and the Samsung use different image files, so you cannot simply swap hard drives. And even they were the same brand/model DVR, you still need to perform a Clear & Delete Everything which wipes out your recordings, Season Passes, and other settings.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Okay. Will a C&D remove the hacks I have applied to enable MRV, etc? Will TWP still be on the drive?

Or should I just upgrade the Samsung's drive, hack it, then apply a season pass backup from the Hughes via TWP?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The C&DE won't affect hacks applied to the TiVoApp or are independant programs or scripts. It will undo hacks made in the mfs database.

You can liekly back up and restore the SPs fine.


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

> No. The SD-DVR40 and the Samsung use different image files, so you cannot simply swap hard drives. And even they were the same brand/model DVR, you still need to perform a Clear & Delete Everything which wipes out your recordings, Season Passes, and other settings.


Not exactly true. All series 2 DTivos use the exact same OS so the images are interchangeable as of OS version 3.1.1c (?), even between RID and non-RID models. You will, however, have to do a C&DE to get rid of the error #51 message. This does wipe all of your settings and recordings and return everything to virgin status.


----------

